# Senior in Need: Staten Island, NYACC



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

bumpity...bump...bump...for this poor girl


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Just heart breaking


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I just sent her info and picture to LIGRR, GRRCNY, GRROWLS, Peppertree Rescue & Golden Hugg Rescue. 

Some long shots because not all serve the NYC metro area but they might know somebody who does.

Fingers crossed somebody can get her out of there so that she can be cared for.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Heard from GRROWLS; it is a no-go. 

Have not heard back from any of the other ones. Still hoping.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

From the updates on her FB page, LIGRR (Long Island GR Rescue) is pulling Goldie today. She is in good spirits, alert, has some arthritis, is in need of a dental and might (or might not) have had a cyst that burst at some point.

Anyway, from what I gather, Goldie is safe and her medical needs will be taken care of !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thalie said:


> From the updates on her FB page, LIGRR (Long Island GR Rescue) is pulling Goldie today. She is in good spirits, alert, has some arthritis, is in need of a dental and might (or might not) have had a cyst that burst at some point.
> 
> Anyway, from what I gather, Goldie is safe and her medical needs will be taken care of !!!!


Thank you, love hearing this wonderful update, this beautiful girl deserves all the TLC she gets.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Thalie said:


> I just sent her info and picture to LIGRR, GRRCNY, GRROWLS, Peppertree Rescue & Golden Hugg Rescue.
> 
> Some long shots because not all serve the NYC metro area but they might know somebody who does.
> 
> Fingers crossed somebody can get her out of there so that she can be cared for.


Thalie, thank you so much for advocating for Goldie! I got busy with the new puppy and didn't have a chance to get back to this thread until today. I'm so happy that she is safe - NYACC is horrible, and seniors are usually at the top of "the list". 

Although LIGRR is shown on the FB as pulling Goldie, I believe that she actually went to Peppertree. Either way, she is safe and much better off.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

You're more than welcome. I am so glad that Goldie out of there; it is no place for any dog from what you are saying.

You are right, Peppertree is to my knowledge the rescue that ended up pulling her. It seems that NYACC needs the pulling rescue pre-registered/pre-approved with them before allowing a pull and from what I understand, LIGGR was not.


----------

